# Fact or Farse? Seeder 1.1 application



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1987032

The original OP:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So, I was experiencing significant lag as we all do from time to time, and decided I was going to get to the bottom of it.
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried this? Devs - have any of you included this your builds? Is this a real "fix" or is it one of those things that is merely a placebo?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Placebo effect: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38089-any-plans-for-devs-to-work-this-into-their-roms/#entry1073245


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Seconded... http://www.xda-developers.com/android/entropy-seed-generator-not-all-its-hacked-up-to-be/


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Fact it works very good and a placebo effect hasn't been proven people from 2.3 and under it eliminates lag and I can confirm that it works and about 200 on xda and about 1000 on the market there's not enough facts at all to say its "fake"

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Dagex said:


> Fact it works very good and a placebo effect hasn't been proven people from 2.3 and under


Key word is 2.3 and under. It is placebo for anyone using it over 2.3 for sure. Even google said so.


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

yarly said:


> Key word is 2.3 and under. It is placebo for anyone using it over 2.3 for sure. Even google said so.


If its works for users 2.3 and under is isn't a placebo effect that's like saying acid audio is a placebo effect just because it doesn't work for 2.3 and below

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Dagex said:


> If its works for users 2.3 and under is isn't a placebo effect that's like saying acid audio is a placebo effect just because it doesn't work for 2.3 and below
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Arguing for the sake of arguing, yay.


----------

